# lighting for the plants



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

i was wondering because piranhas like dim light whether the plants will get enough light.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

sasquach said:


> i was wondering because piranhas like dim light whether the plants will get enough light.
> [snapback]790477[/snapback]​


I've got super bright lights on my tank with no problems. Piranhas come out and swim around. They get used to it. They appricate the plants too.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Gumby said:


> I've got super bright lights on my tank with no problems. Piranhas come out and swim around. They get used to it. They appricate the plants too.
> [snapback]790945[/snapback]​


I second that!!!!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

its not that piranhas dont like dim lights ite because bright lights allow them to see you and the outside environment from their tank a lot more clearly which gets them spooked.


----------



## tanmuscles (Feb 18, 2004)

I never really understood the black water extract thing, but give it a try, your plants should be fine


----------

